# Comment recevoir ses messages Gmail dans Mail et Entourage ?



## birdynumnum (22 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

après avoir lancé un fil sur l'immortel problème des adresses hotmail ce week-end, et parce que vous n'avez pas répondu en masse, j'ai décidé de passer à autre chose...

Mon problème est simple : je vis depuis peu de temps en Afrique, et comme vous pouvez peut-être vous en douter, là où je me trouve, internet fonctionne très mal et est tellement cher que je ne l'ai pas chez moi. Par contre je l'utilise au travail où je me rends parfois avec mon Powerbook. D'où l'idée désormais de rédiger mes mails chez moi, et de les envoyer une fois connecté au boulot. C'est pour cela que je souhaite désormais passer par un logiciel de messagerie (et ainsi centraliser mes nombreuses boîtes).

Comme je cherchais un moyen de récupérer mes mails reçus sur ma boîte hotmail.fr (la plus remplie), j'ai passé plusieurs jours à consulter des forums et a essayé toutes sortes de combines (httpmail, MacFreePops, FreePops) mais sans succès. A l'origine, j'utilisais Apple Mail, mais comme je n'arrivais toujours pas à récupérer mes messages hotmail, je me suis dit qu'avec d'autres messageries j'y arriverai peut-être mieux. Du coup j'ai essayé entourage et enfin thunderbird, qui n'ont malheureusement pas résolu mon problème.

Au final, j'ai décidé d'abandonner mes mails au serveur d'hotmail et de créer une nouvelle adresse gmail qui deviendra mon adresse perso principale. Le problème c'est que je n'ai pas réussi à paramétrer apple mail et entourage pour recevoir mon courrier gmail. Avec Thunderbird pas de problèmes, mais avec les deux autres, ça bloque.

D'où la première question : *Est-il possible de recevoir son courrier Gmail avec Apple Mail et Entourage ???
*
D'autre part, comme j'avais collecté mon courrier yahoo et celui de club-internet dans Apple Mail, et qu'après courte utilisation, ma préférence va plutôt à Thunderbird (qui en outre est le seul qui me permet de recevoir ma boîte Gmail), j'aimerais tout regrouper dans le même logiciel. 

D'ou deuxième question : *Est-il possible d'exporter mon courrier de Mail pour l'avoir dans Thunderbird ?*

Enfin, si quelqu'un a une potion magique pour mon compte hotmail, je suis prêt à lui envoyer un grigri vaudou.

Merci pour toutes vos suggestions. Et désolé pour la longueur et l'éventuelle manque de clarté de mon charabia.


----------



## whereismymind (22 Janvier 2007)

Salut

Question 1: Oui on peut avoir Gmail sur Mail, j'ai 2 boites gmail perso et ça a toujours marché.

Question 2: Je crois que oui mais n'étant pas sur mon Mac (Je suis au boulot donc PC oblige), je pourrai pas etre catégorique.

Sinon concernant Hotmail, j'ai réussi avec httpmail a récupérer mon adresse hotmail. (hotmail.com) mais je crois que sur le site de httpmail, il est expliqué que ça ne marche pas avec des hotmail.fr, donc a voir.

Pour revenir sur Gmail, je me souviens que j'ai galéré pour 2 raisons. Il fallait ouvrir un Port un peu particulier et ensuite un soucis au niveau de l'authentification mot de passe. Si tu patientes jusqu'a ce soir, jte dirai tout !!!


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2007)

birdynumnum a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> D'où la première question : *Est-il possible de recevoir son courrier Gmail avec Apple Mail et Entourage ???
> *
> D'autre part, comme j'avais collecté mon courrier yahoo et celui de club-internet dans Apple Mail, et qu'après courte utilisation, ma préférence va plutôt à Thunderbird (qui en outre est le seul qui me permet de recevoir ma boîte Gmail), j'aimerais tout regrouper dans le même logiciel.
> .



tu as été voir les pages d'aide gmail sur les parametrages pour Entourage?
limpides
et il  y en a des differentes selon les versions d'entourage

tu vas dans l'aide gmmail ( en ligne , sur ton compte lien en haut à droite)
tu tapes entourage dans le champ recherche de l'aide et tu suis les instructions

même chose pour Mail
ou Thunderbird ou autres


----------



## miaou (22 Janvier 2007)

le mieux c'est de suivre  les indications  donn&#233;e  dans Gmail 

https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13285&topic=1556

https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13383&topic=1556

https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13275&topic=1556


----------



## birdynumnum (22 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour ces précieuses informations (c'est vrai que je n'avais pas beaucoup cherché avant de poser ma première question...), je peux maintenant recevoir mon courrier partout. Le problème qui se pose maintenant c'est que je ne peux pas l'envoyer avec Apple Mail, alors que je peux avec Thunderbird et avec Entourage. Une idée ?
Oui, je sais, vous me direz, eh bien fais-le avec les softs qui marchent mais comme j'aime bien m'acharner et surtout que tout mon carnet d'adresses est disponible depuis apple mail eh bien voilà... j'aimerais bien faire un envoi avec apple mail. 
Mais j'ai bel et bien l'intention de migrer vers thunderbird, alors la deuxième question est toujours en suspens...

Merci encore


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2007)

es tu certain d'avoir BIEN r&#233;gl&#233; le smtp dans Mail?

pour gmail c'est TRES particulier
https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13275&topic=1556


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2007)

birdynumnum a dit:


> Merci pour ces précieuses informations (c'est vrai que je n'avais pas beaucoup cherché avant de poser ma première question...), je peux maintenant recevoir mon courrier partout. Le problème qui se pose maintenant c'est que je ne peux pas l'envoyer avec Apple Mail, alors que je peux avec Thunderbird et avec Entourage. Une idée ?
> Oui, je sais, vous me direz, eh bien fais-le avec les softs qui marchent mais comme j'aime bien m'acharner et surtout que tout mon carnet d'adresses est disponible depuis apple mail eh bien voilà... j'aimerais bien faire un envoi avec apple mail.
> Mais j'ai bel et bien l'intention de migrer vers thunderbird, alors la deuxième question est toujours en suspens...
> 
> Merci encore


Après avoir créé mon compte gmail dans Mail, j'ai eu des soucis avec l'envoi de messages (j'avais un message me disant que le message ne pouvait être envoyé avec le smtp de gmail. Je suis allé dans mon compte gmail (Mail > Préféences > Comptes), puis sur "réglages du serveur". J'ai décoché "Utiliser SSL...". Puis j'ai retapé 587 dans port du serveur, le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe Enfin j'ai recoché "Utiliser SSL...". Et validé. Et depuis, ça marche nickel.


----------



## birdynumnum (22 Janvier 2007)

ça ne fonctionne pas, on me répète en boucle : 

Le serveur SMTP smtp.gmail.com a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur ....

Veuillez entrer à nouveau votre mot de passe ou annuler l'opération.

Que faire ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2007)

ca arrive
r&#233;ecrire le mot de passe correct
au fait 
tu devrais avoir  
dans le listing des  serveurs
-un truc genre smtp.gmail.com:birdyblabla@gmail.com

-et dans le nom d'utilisateur ( smtp)
birdyblabla@gmail.com

( on fait souvent des erreurs)

et verifier ton trousseau quoique si tu peux recevoir il l'a correctement ( pour le Pop)


----------



## just (12 Février 2007)

Salut, j'ai un probl&#232;me qui s'apparente au tiens : j'ai un fixe et un macbook et j'aimerai recevoir mes mails sur les deux. Le probl&#232;me &#233;tant que une fois re&#231;ut sur un ordi les mails ne seront pas t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; sur l'autre... J'utilise comme toi gmail et le logiciel mail sur macbook, thunderbird sur mon pc.
Au pire j'aimerai pouvoir recevoir les messages sur le mac tout en les laissant sur le serveur pour que le fixe les re&#231;oive plus tard. Pas grave si le mac n'a pas tout.
Enfin, comment as-tu param&#233;tr&#233; mail et thunderbird pour que gmail n'envoi pas les mail qu'une seule fois &#224; un logiciel ?
Merci &#224; toi


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2007)

Attention 
gmail  n'est PAS un compte IMAP mais un compte POP3
Et on ne peut pas gerer les m&#234;mes messages depuis 2 ordis differents.
( Aurement dit , ce que vous rapatriez sur l'un  est rapatri&#233; et ne sera pas rapatri&#233; sur l'autre ordi

Si vous voulez gerer fluidement un m&#234;me compte email depuis plusieurs ordis il faut un compte webmail IMAP ou votre propre serveur smtp

ou
* avoir plusieurs comptes (  C1 un  qui rapatrie les messages sur ordi A ; l'autre C2 sur ordi B 
et avec gmail facile d'organiser des transferts systematiques des messages de C1 ves C2 et reciproquement)
ou
** traiter  le courrier via l'interface en ligne


----------



## whereismymind (12 Février 2007)

Pour GMAIL, il est possible de ne conserver les mails sur le webmail, donc ça peut etre téléchargé depuis plusieurs ordinateurs non ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Pour GMAIL, il est possible de ne conserver les mails sur le webmail,


c'est possible avec d'autres services webmail  aussi


> donc &#231;a peut etre t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; depuis plusieurs ordinateurs non ?


 t&#233;l&#233;charger oui
( mais t&#233;lecharger TOUTES les archives, tout , on peut t&#233;l&#233;charger tout, autant de fois qu'on veut)

les nouveaux messages ( d&#233;j&#224; ger&#233;s par un premier logiciel de messagerie) et uniquement les nouveaux messages , via une autre messagerie,  non


----------

